# BEERUN1 Build (70 Bronco )



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

We recently decided to clean up the interior of our Bronco which, obviously, meant I had to redo the sound...

The Car: 1970 Ford Bronco









The Goal: Make enough noise to overcome open cockpit and rumbling motor. Also, to keep it as secure as possible due that open cockpit. Finally, attempt to keep the entire budget under control 

The Gear:
HU ~ Pioneer DEH-3400UB
Amp ~ JL Audio JX360/4
Speakers ~ JL Audio C2-525x
Sub ~ JL Audio 6W3v3
Plenty of sound deadening...


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

First, a couple pictures of what we started with...

You can kinda see the crappy speakers behind the old CB...


















Interior stripped down...









Wifey helping lay the Dynamat...









Heat and noise barrier...









The updated interior...


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Now onto the building...

This is what will house the HU and amp...









I had to do some cutting in order to get the power and signal inside the console...
It was a ****ty angle, hence the nasty cut...

















It was piece by piece...









Test fit...









Cleaned up with a shot of paint for protection...









A little fabbin' to get the amp off the bottom of the console...

















Fits like a glove...









Everything got a shot of black...









Hope to do the wiring tomorrow...


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

cool car!


----------



## indytrucks (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice EB man.


----------



## jab4au (May 31, 2010)

Love the Bronco, man! One of my favorite vehicles!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

awesome ride!!! Love those! Still on my hit list with a scout!!!!! 
I did/doing the EXACT same thing with my 81' Renegade! 
I also have the same console! It has its pro's and con's. One thing you will notice is when the lid for the deck is open it will rattle like hell against the console! I keep meaning to toss some dynamat on the inside of the lid to see if it helps. My build is very similar.....
Thanks for sharing! Beautiful Bronco!!!!


----------



## TwoDrink (Aug 26, 2009)

Awesome truck! Went back to the factory low back seats eh? You have something against whiplash protection :laugh:


----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

Love the Bronco! Nice rig man.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks to everyone!!

So, today was all about wiring... And it started with removing the static antenna and replacing it with a retractable one...








slight difference...

Before I could do the work on the stereo, I had to clean up some previous owner's rat nest... :mean:









And here is what I removed today... It should increase my MPG with all that weight loss :laugh:
















Simple power pic...









Now all the wiring run to the center console...


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: BEERUN1 Build (70 Bronco)*

Added some weather stripping around the opening I cut yesterday...









Running the ground inside the console...








Ground around the bolt location

Had to get a little "help" pushing the bolt through to the underneath of the truck 









Finally got the console in and the radio powered (without speakers) 









Hope to get the speaker enclosure done in the next couple weeks, life allowing...


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

rexroadj said:


> I also have the same console! It has its pro's and con's. One thing you will notice is when the lid for the deck is open it will rattle like hell against the console! I keep meaning to toss some dynamat on the inside of the lid to see if it helps.


Thanks for the heads up! Let me know what you find out!!


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

TwoDrink said:


> Awesome truck! Went back to the factory low back seats eh? You have something against whiplash protection :laugh:


I absolutely have something against whiplash protection!! :laugh:


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

I LOVE early broncos. That one looks fantastic. hows the body?


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

King Nothing said:


> I LOVE early broncos. That one looks fantastic. hows the body?


Thanx!

Nothing too bad, mainly cosmetic... No rust and solid! 

I will say that there is plenty of chips and runs in the paint, but we will take care of that in the next couple of years...


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

DRTHJTA said:


> Thanx!
> 
> Nothing too bad, mainly cosmetic... No rust and solid!
> 
> I will say that there is plenty of chips and runs in the paint, but we will take care of that in the next couple of years...


I dream of getting one with a glass body since they put SOOOO much salt on the roads here


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

So, I've been off the case for a couple weeks... Plan to get sound this weekend...

A little snippet of what I have coming...


----------



## KrossoverPT (Nov 7, 2011)

Love those JX Amps from JL Audio.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

So I was able to get the enclosures built this weekend... I have a couple things coming in the next couple days to complete this thing!

I originally had hoped to be able to put all the speakers in one enclosure on the center hump, but I just didn't have the space...


























Sub under passenger seat...

















Had to make my own circle jig


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Got the wife involved (since it is her car  )

































Then tonight I got most of the work done on the amp cover...


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

So, I finally got everything put into the Bronco today...

Sub box, secured down through the seat bolts...


















Speakers, which I have secured to the dash...










Amp cover in the console...










I will keep the speaker enclosure in the middle for awhile, but I can pretty much tell you that I am gonna try to find a way to move the park brake and make some kick panels... I'm sure I'll be back before too long :laugh:


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Select Increments, Mod-Pods Speaker Enclosures, (Empty, Sold In Pairs) SI-11472

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-renegade-restoration-audio-build-modpods.jpg



These are what I used.....I find that the legs can interfere with sound a little depending on the placement of your feet but you may be able to move them in further towards your E brake and make it more like a kick. I have JBL gti C508's running as coaxials and they are great! I have a metal divider that comes down so the pods are as far forward as they can get without removing the metal divider.... Which I may because I dont see it being overly important? Could work well for you depending on the layout? I had a ton of restrictions........Parking brake, clutch, and A/C on the passenger side......Otherwise kicks would have been a breeze!!


----------



## TwoDrink (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice job! Did you use a sticker for the plexi?


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

TwoDrink said:


> Nice job! Did you use a sticker for the plexi?


Thanx!

The plexi is actually etched... I made the design in AutoCAD then gave it to Pololu - Custom Laser Cutting Service

Their prices were fairly reasonable and pretty quick turnaround.


----------



## TwoDrink (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info. It looks cool as hell.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow very nice! I also love these old Bronco's! Beautiful vehicle! Man it would be so fun to have one!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

My buddy has one its a 96 not as old as this one. 
But the o e that you have looks cool as hell. Fun for off road car 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

scooter99 said:


> Wow very nice! I also love these old Bronco's! Beautiful vehicle! Man it would be so fun to have one!


Thanks! This has been one of the funniest vehicles I've owned. 


Sent from my iPhone.... Beware of AutoCorrect.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

quickaudi07 said:


> My buddy has one its a 96 not as old as this one.
> But the o e that you have looks cool as hell. Fun for off road car
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


The underpinnings of this one is nearly bullet-proof.  it'll handle most terrains. 


Sent from my iPhone.... Beware of AutoCorrect.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

I thought I would try a much-talked about piece of equipment...










I plan on getting it in on Friday...


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

I LOVE this style Bronco. A friend had one we drove around when we were kids. Always wanted one after that. Keep this thread updated please!
Are the 6" going to have enough output for the Bronco with the top off?


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Kellyo77 said:


> I LOVE this style Bronco. A friend had one we drove around when we were kids. Always wanted one after that. Keep this thread updated please!
> Are the 6" going to have enough output for the Bronco with the top off?


I have been super happy with the output of the JL sub and the JX amp!! The sub plays much lower than I ever thought one of that size would and the amp is always super cool.... Also, I'm able to cruise down the 10 with the top off and still hear everything just fine...

The C2's are a little bright, so I'm hoping a little play with the MiniDSP will help tame them a bit.


----------



## willtel (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice job. Front speakers in these things are a pain to sort out. I have plans to insulate my interior and maybe put carpet in but I hate to think about losing the utility of the bed-lined interior.

Did yours quiet down much with the carpet?

Here is a pic of mine.


Bronco in the rye by willtel, on Flickr


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

willtel said:


> Did yours quiet down much with the carpet?


Thanks!

It was ridiculous the change in "cabin" noise with deadener and carpet. I imagine yours would be an even bigger difference with the hardtop. We keep the bikini top on ours about 10 months out of the year and the other 2 we have a soft top. Yours is beautiful, by the way!

I hope to have the MiniDSP installed today. 


Sent from my iPhone.... Beware of AutoCorrect.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

willtel said:


> Front speakers in these things are a pain to sort out.


I'm thinking I might move the speakers to the kicks AFTER I get my Jetta done. That would entail moving the park brake and the high beam switch. But, there is plenty of room down there otherwise. 



Sent from my iPhone.... Beware of AutoCorrect.


----------



## willtel (Dec 18, 2008)

DRTHJTA said:


> I'm thinking I might move the speakers to the kicks AFTER I get my Jetta done. That would entail moving the park brake and the high beam switch. But, there is plenty of room down there otherwise.


I like this guys idea, ClassicBroncos.com Forums - View Single Post - Speaker Kickpannel Pods

The bottom of the dash would work well for horns too but I've never seen it done.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

So, after much fun with this truck, it is time to let it go... 

1970 Ford Bronco AutoTrader

Anyone interested?


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

DRTHJTA said:


> So, I finally got everything put into the Bronco today...
> 
> Sub box, secured down through the seat bolts...
> 
> ...


So I noticed this picture fell off... Thought I would throw it back on there... Oh how I miss this truck...


----------

